# Lawn Boy 10330 Engine Speed



## PJD822 (May 8, 2009)

I have a Lawn Boy 10330 that is running at too low an rpm to mow the lawn. I have thoroughly cleaned the carb, cleaned the air filters, and installed a new plug. If I manually move the lever the governor linkage is attached to forward, the engine will respond. Is there some sort of adjustment for the governor?

By the way, if anyone has a repair manual for the mower in pdf form that they can share, that would be great!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

All of the 10330 that show up on the Lawnboy site do not show an adjustable throttle just a fixed speed setup.

You have a Tecumseh engine on your mower and you can get a service manual for the engine here:

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## PJD822 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and the link to the service manual. I figured out the problem. The spring which attached to the lever which holds the govenor linkage has lost its tension. New spring...mower runs like a champ.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Great.
Dean


----------



## Dave_55 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, I have a lawnboy model 10323,last year iI had the same problem,Iwent to my local lawnboy parts and retailer store here in Charleston WV,bought a new trottle wheel and spring,the old spring kept coming loose and the ide speed kept going up and down so when I installed the new spring and ide wheel I took a little Quick JB weld to insure that it would'nt come loose again now that seemed to do trick,so now when I move the speed lever up or down it reponds like it did when it was new,I dont know if this will help you any but it did for me,in my opinion,when Lawnboy build these mowers that was a weak point they must have overlooked,in any case good luck -


----------

